# Food on Hull - Zeebrugge Ferries



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Has anybody used the restaurants on the Hull - Zeebrugge Ferry? I've read differing reviews. I know it's not cheap, but we don't really mind, if the food and atmosphere are OK - at least it could pass a pleasant hour or so in the evening. 
Many thanks for all views.
Chris


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi. We had a meal in February and it was quite good. It was booked before, so it was cheaper than paying on the day. We. Think it worth having.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for that, Angelaa. I think I'll book.
Chris


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The food is well worth the money especially if booked early. It's a massive buffet with everything you can imagine, several roasts, curries, fish etc etc. the same for the breakfast buffet. 
What's also worthwhile is a cabin upgrade to commodore class, no tiny room with bunks and no window, a large room with two doubles, free mini bar, dressing gowns and slippers.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

When we book the a Hull-Zeebrugge ferry we go through the caravan club and get a package deal including camping cheques as this seems the cheapest option, doing it this way we don't have the option of pre booking the meal but we buy a ticket as soon as we get on board and thoroughly enjoy the meal and just sitting and chilling in the restaurant, we can fill 2 or 3 hours after all there is not much else to do.

Enjoy

Martin


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

If your in the AA you can also get a discount on the booking. 

As other have said, the food is good value if booked.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Go to "The Brasserie"

Far better than buffet.

Used to be Langhams.

TM


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

We booked in advance for the restaurant because I am Coeliac, when we arrived there was a queue, suddenly the manager started calling my name out, he led us passed the queue and took us to a table, then the chef arrived at our table to go through the menu. So service for us second to none, food was really good and we enjoyed the whole experience!

I will say one thing, make a point to say hello and mean it to the head waiter, they have a tough job keeping everyone happy, he will appreciate it and might look after you! 

You may have realised Iv'e worked in a hotel..!

Cap't


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. Good point, captainking. It's easy to forget how hard other people's jobs can be.
We're looking forward to the crossing, now, as the real start to our holiday.
Although it's more expensive, the drive to Hull is much more pleasant and easy for us than the long haul down south, through the horrendous traffic.
Happy holidays to all!
Chris


----------

